# Morning routine



## justinksw (Oct 6, 2004)

Just wondering what everyone out there has for a 'morning routine'.  What do you practice in the morning, if anything.
I find it difficult to stretch in the morning so I have been waiting until later in the day to do any practice.  I would like to get to the point where I can get some good practice in very early in the morning but I'm not quite there yet.  Any suggestions?


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 6, 2004)

justinksw said:
			
		

> Just wondering what everyone out there has for a 'morning routine'.  What do you practice in the morning, if anything.
> I find it difficult to stretch in the morning so I have been waiting until later in the day to do any practice.  I would like to get to the point where I can get some good practice in very early in the morning but I'm not quite there yet.  Any suggestions?



First, if you are like me, you have to get off the 'puter.  Then you got to get out of bed....just kidding.  Stretches are great in the morning but don't go too hard on cold muscles, just easy stretches.  Or you can go for an early morning jog, run up and down stairs, jumping jacks,  then stretch warm muscles better.  Its a start.  I have a noon class workout though and later today, yoga, so that's enough for me.  TW


----------



## Adept (Nov 7, 2004)

Usually a run before breakfast, and then a light workout either on the weights or just CV stuff. I leave dedicated MA training until the afternoon workout.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 7, 2004)

I have been trying to figure out a morning routine for myself.  Here is  what i'm going so far.  When I asked this question on another board, they suggested about some type of cardio exercise first.

Get out of bed (the most important part).  Wonder around the house until I wake up a little more.  Some jumping jacks, 10-15 minutes on the exercise bike, then more jumping jacks.  Once i'm all warmed up, I will stretch.  I'm not still not as flexible as I am in the evenings, but it is much better then when I first wake up.  I will then practice basic blocking and elbow strikes and forms.  I am not very high up in the forms, so there is not much kicking involved yet.  I will save kicking drills and combo practice for the evenings.   Maybe after I have been at this for awhile I will be able to do them in the morning.


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Nov 8, 2004)

Basically, I just do my forms -- the Taeguk series doesn't have much kicking that requires serious stretching, and I do a Tai Chi form as a warm-up for those forms. I don't get much time to practice my forms, so early in the morning seems to be the best for me. A few minutes of jump-rope are also often used -- that'll get the blood flowing int he early morning.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 8, 2004)

RanaHarmamelda said:
			
		

> Basically, I just do my forms -- the Taeguk series doesn't have much kicking that requires serious stretching,



Actually it has front kicks, sidekicks, crescent, round and if done right as in full out form, should be high so definitely requires serious stretching.  But if you are just walking through the forms that's different.

After reading "Stretching Scientifically" by Thomas Kurz, one more time, after doing static stretches for years on the floor first, I am changing my morning routine.  I will warmup, rotate all the joints, march in place, arm swings, whatever for 5 min. then do dynamic kicks.  Dynamic kicks are rising kicks that start out slow to whatever is comfortable to raise then progresses to max. range of motion. These are done for front and side and holding on to something at waist level, to the back.  

These are supposed to be done before breakfast, before the blood goes out ouf your muscles warming up to your digestive process. (and so it doesn't come up too) 

If you are serious about martial arts, please consider reading this book.
Actually Kurz writes alot of it in articles for Taekwondo Times which are on the net to read.  But there is alot more in the books and tapes.
books etc. at: http://www.stadion.com 

for free articles: http://209.197.88.183/column_stretch9.html
you view previous articles by their button   TW


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Nov 8, 2004)

Heh heh -- I made a mistake there -- I should have said, no kicking that requires me to seriously stretch -- generalizing that was a mistake.  I'm also a bit more flexible than your average 24-year old male, thanks to all the hard-core stretching I've done in TKD. 

Only kicks in those forms that I do higher than stomach are the crescent kicks, and the jumping kick.  And by the time I do those, I've been pretty well warmed up by the previous forms.  

Dynamic kicks rock -- good way to get those kicks higher. I've gotten out of doing them, probably something I need to pick back up. 

www.stadion.com also rocks -- it's on my big list of martial arts links. 

Anyway, sorry about the mistake.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 8, 2004)

RanaHarmamelda said:
			
		

> Basically, I just do my forms -- the Taeguk series doesn't have much kicking that requires serious stretching, and I do a Tai Chi form as a warm-up for those forms. I don't get much time to practice my forms, so early in the morning seems to be the best for me. A few minutes of jump-rope are also often used -- that'll get the blood flowing int he early morning.


very cool.  sounds fairly similar to what I do really.  Usually as soon as I rise, like the second my feet hit the ground, I go into some qigong and basic stretches ) possibley  + some taiji pending where I am) .  After that I do either some pilates and or  a quick 1/2 hr aerobics and then more often than not do a full-body bwe set of 50-100 reps ( tricep dips/pushups/ squats to mabu/calf raises/ abs ( 120 crunches + 100-200 obliques- btw :- this is for core muscular endurance and will NOT  effect your six pack ) / a few short hold stances and I'm good to shower and run out the door .  2 1/2 hrs max , 1/2 hr to eat and shower.  Great way to wake!

cheers


----------

